# New!!! Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS2 L.E.



## ducaticorse21 (Jul 11, 2006)

_*GRAND CARRERA CALIBRE 17 RS2 *_

_Limited Edition in Titanium Grade 2 _

_It is a high-tech GT racing car ready to devour the road. Sleek, powerful, technical and resolutely virile, the GRAND CARRERA CALIBRE 17 RS2 is shaped for racing car circuits. Streamlined to win the race, its chassis is made of Titanium Grade 2 (Ti2), a pure metal that offers three times more resistance than steel but which is twice as light. The black matt strap in 'soft touch' rubber-coated alligator and the faceted horns ensure optimal ergonomics: this mechanism will stay on the wrist as surely as a GT coupé will stay on the road. A competition-ready body, it is coated with a black titanium carbide treatment to resist scratches under impact. The red of the seconds hand, echoed on the crown, in the stitching and on the back of the strap, is the crowning achievement in aesthetics dedicated to ultimate performance. _

http://home.watchprosite.com/show-forumpost/fi-17/pi-2423781/ti-405716/s-0/









copyright by TAG Heuer



























copyright by Kristian Haagen @ TZ.com


----------



## Watch Watcher (Jul 12, 2007)

Yum!


----------



## jasonmac978 (Feb 3, 2008)

WOW!!! That timepiece is absolutely stunning. Congrats on the pickup and wear it in good health.

Jason


----------



## r96130109 (Jan 4, 2008)

what a beauty!! its worth all the $$$$$!!!!


----------



## FoCsU (Sep 6, 2007)

a very very very nice watch indeed, and worth the extra $$ because of its rarity as well...
sadly enough, I dont have that much extra dough to spend :think:
does anyone know how much the price is?


----------



## loplop (Dec 22, 2007)

Super sweet!! How about a wrist shot?


----------



## spogehead (Sep 2, 2007)

Not my cup of tea, but I can see why you like it, it's kinda funky!;-)


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice
Whats the price tag?


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning timepiece.


----------



## ducaticorse21 (Jul 11, 2006)

sunster said:


> Whats the price tag?


In the moment this watch is only a prototyp. I think the official presenting will be at the watch-fair in Basel/Switzerland.

Nobody knows the price, the employees by TAG Heuer included - i have a telefon call this week with TAG Heuer.

The chrono will be limited of 1000 pieces...


----------



## loplop (Dec 22, 2007)

I really dig this one!


----------



## alexisvas (Jun 25, 2008)

Preordered!


----------



## john r6 (Aug 4, 2008)

preordered my rs2 but been told that they are not keeping it to a limited edition,i was gutted but i still bought it!!!
does anybody no if this is true????


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

john r6 said:


> preordered my rs2 but been told that they are not keeping it to a limited edition,i was gutted but i still bought it!!!
> does anybody no if this is true????


The IW Magazine article a couple months ago indicated a limited edition of 1000 pieces and a price of $6700


----------



## alexisvas (Jun 25, 2008)

$6700 ?? I live in Greece and in the quest for it I paid 3995 pounds for it in an AD in London !!o|o|o| 
In any case, if this isnt going to be limited and numbered, I will cancel it for a Zenith Defy Aero or I expect some serious discount :think:.
I hope Heuer didnt chande their mind. Although with their latest moves I think they care for quick and easy profit more than ever...
That stupid mobile phone will seriously hurt their watchmaking reputation


----------



## john r6 (Aug 4, 2008)

funny enough my parents live in crete,small world.park house in cardiff is the company i'm buying the rs2 from it is £3995, i also bought the grand carrera 17 that was £3195.rebecca the girl who works there said that tag had phoned to say that the watch is not goin to be limited due to demand:-|!!! i had them both for £5895 bargain i thought!!


----------



## alexisvas (Jun 25, 2008)

Unfortunately you are right. This will not be limited. Contacted Heuer in Switzerland and confirmed it. Sad news!! I dont know what I will do with my preorder. I am so disappointed to decide...
When I decided to get it, the fact it would be numbered was very important!


----------



## john r6 (Aug 4, 2008)

to right it was important! for me it was a bit of an investment. on the other hand how many r they goin to make??think i've had it cheap enough so how much money can it loose??this is still a nice piece.perhaps the 36rs will be limited


----------



## alexisvas (Jun 25, 2008)

It can lose big!!!!
And the answer to the question "how many are they going to make" is completely useless. Since it isnt numbered and and it isnt declared...
If you still think of it as an investment, forget it!!


----------



## john r6 (Aug 4, 2008)

so i suppose it depends on if anybody wants this piece real bad!!! i think it's rude of tag to change their plans and not change their advertising


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

This watch looks incredible! I feel bad for those of you who ordered with the idea of it being limited. I would love to hear a PR person from the company put a positive spin on it. :roll:
If Tag felt there was a lot of interest, they should have kept the limited edition and released a less expensive non-limited variation. That is what they did with the Monaco...over...and over....and over


----------



## Just Steve (Sep 9, 2007)

Very cool time piece. What is the strap size?


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks awesome.


----------



## highlander777 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi

I see that people have pre-ordered. When will this watch be available?.I am off to Geneva next week. I wonder if the watch is available locally??


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

I believe sometime this Fall. The new 2008 Basel offerings are leaking out now. The Caliber 1 should be in the US in November.



highlander777 said:


> Hi
> 
> I see that people have pre-ordered. When will this watch be available?.I am off to Geneva next week. I wonder if the watch is available locally??


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

Anyone have any firm info on when the release date is? MSRP?


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

Spoke with a local dealer and they phoned Special Order department and indicated the watch will be released in December and the MSRP was $7200. They still show the watch will be a Limited Edition.
Sounds like they refer to it as the Ti-2 vice the RS2.


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

Now dealer is saying $4900. Sounds about right if it isn't LE.


----------



## alexisvas (Jun 25, 2008)

Noven said:


> Now dealer is saying $4900. Sounds about right if it isn't LE.


I cancelled my order and I am going for something else, but if this is the final price, then it is definately tempting, though your dealer has been proven wrong already...


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

alexisvas said:


> I cancelled my order and I am going for something else, but if this is the final price, then it is definately tempting, though your dealer has been proven wrong already...


Apparently the new price is the dealer price. With applicable discounts. Talked to them today. Seems to be legit. Might place the order and see what happens.


----------



## john r6 (Aug 4, 2008)

so how much is this watch??i'm being told £3995


----------



## alexisvas (Jun 25, 2008)

john r6 said:


> so how much is this watch??i'm being told £3995


I ve spoken with TAG Heuer personnel. They are in complete mess with it. They told me that we will noonee the price when it is finally in the stores. Anything else is just speculations...


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

The dealer I have spoken with has been talking to Tag directly as well.

Please expand on "the mess" they are in. Any specific details?


----------



## Lpham_3 (Sep 9, 2008)

this is a BEAUTIFUL watch!!


----------



## Tag Man (Sep 13, 2008)

I've been hoping to pick up this watch, it looks totally stunning.

msrp in the UK I believe is £3995, I'd like to try and get it a little cheaper in the US if possible, does anyone have some advice on where to look ?

Thanks.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice!!Congratulations! :-!


----------



## Szarka (Dec 24, 2008)

Just picked mine up but really wish Tag would have let me know this was no longer limited...oh well great looking piece but the last time I will trust Tag when pre-ordering !!!!


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

Szarka said:


> Just picked mine up but really wish Tag would have let me know this was no longer limited...oh well great looking piece but the last time I will trust Tag when pre-ordering !!!!


Pics?


----------

